# Does TSC apparel......



## Nichlo (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi guys,

Does TSC apparel only re-label t-shirts or do they produce the woven labels too?

Thanks again.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Have you asked them?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, you have to supply your own labels, either woven or printed. They keep them on file and sew them in on orders you tell them to.


----------



## Nichlo (Dec 5, 2007)

My mother used to say "If you have nothing good to say, don't say anything at all". 


Thanks again Joe!


----------

